# Blood Shot Eyes



## xJillx

Lately, my eyes have been getting blood shot off and on through the day.  This one vein in particular in my left eye just becomes extremely red, and it is very noticeable.  I have read swollen eyes can be a CD symptom, but my eyes are not swollen, just blood shot.  It's not bothersome; they are not dry or irritated.  Just curious if anyone else has experienced this and/or if it is something I should be concerned about.


----------



## CrohnsNYC

I have had lots of eye trouble associated with my Crohn's and redness is one of the symptoms. When I start to have problems the redness usually is accompanied by burning and pain in my eyes. I do find that my eyes get very dry and become red from that too. I feel like if it were something urgent it would be bothersome to you, but it is very hard to say. I always air on the side of paranoid and have things checked out because you never know. If you have a good eye doctor I would go in (if anything because having bloodshot eyes (even if not Crohn's related) is not ideal)), but that is just my opinion.

Beth


----------



## bushydougie

I also get eye problems. I get a burning sensation , abit like when cutting onions but more intense and then they water a lot. At other times they feel itchy under the upper lid and at times they feel very dry. I asked my GP about all this and he didnt know what it is but he prescribed me some eye drops that are artificial tears. I use them at least twice a day and they do help but haven't stopped the problem.


----------



## HeatherMN

Mine are often red and dry as well, I use Restasis eye drops twice a day to help with the dryness but have to use other drops for the redness. I can tell if I run out of Visine or don't use it for a couple days-I look like I am high on something!


----------



## linder553

xJillx said:


> Lately, my eyes have been getting blood shot off and on through the day.  This one vein in particular in my left eye just becomes extremely red, and it is very noticeable.  I have read swollen eyes can be a CD symptom, but my eyes are not swollen, just blood shot.  It's not bothersome; they are not dry or irritated.  Just curious if anyone else has experienced this and/or if it is something I should be concerned about.


The same thing is happening to me right now.  My eyes are blood shot but they don't hurt...i didn't even know until people where telling me.  I also have rashes all over my arms and legs. I wonder if all this is related to CD


----------



## outlier

This may be uvitus or scleritis. which is eye inflamation that goes with crohns. Go to an eye doc. it can damage your eyes. 

My eyes are the focus of my crohn's and have gone on for more then 2 years. but most people i believe 4% of people with crohn have one/ two case of it.


----------



## Terriernut

Jill, 
My left eye got horribly bloodshot.  Not just bloodshot, but a real broken blood vessel in it.  3 days later in hospital.  Left side ilieum perforated bowel.  Surgery required.  Sometimes our eyes are telling us something!
Misty


----------



## bobtheman

weird..my eye have been acting weird latley too. same thing with the blood vessel in my righte eye in the corner. i thought it was either sesonal or to the remicade


----------



## Crohn's 35

Mine is in the left bottom area.  It has happened a few times this month, and have no reason why, I dont have allergies or soreness.

I have itchy cheekbones and thought it was a rash coming out but no rash just itchy as hell.


----------



## Liverpool FC

Mine are sometimes blurry, a bit tired and bloodshot but i had put that down to long hours (frequently at laptop screens), lack of sleep, general tiredness etc.  Sometimes even if im wide awake my eyes almost feel heavy.

I'm due a check up soon so I'll be interested to hear what they say about Crohns & eyes


----------



## MADiMarc

Jill,
My eyes have been red lately too.  I thought it was because it is spring here & all the pollen.  Boy, did Misty give me something to think about!  I don't know about you, but I am heading to the doc ASAP! Like Beth, I am erring on the side of paranoid (good line Beth!).
Michele


----------



## xJillx

I have kind of been ignoring my eye issue, and now it's back on the "things to worry about" list.  

Can your regular doctor or GI detect inflammation in your eye or do you have to see an optometrist?  I am really tired of getting referrals and seeing specialists...


----------



## dreamintwilight

I've always thought my eyes were more veiny and bloodshot than others. One of my coworkers at the time even asked me once "Have you been crying?" Neat.

I just went to the eye doc this past weekend since being diagnosed (yeah I know...2 years...bad) and they did all sorts of tests, including a new one where they take pictures of the back of the eye tissue to check for damage and disease. Everything checked out fine. I do have a bit of dry eye, but I also have allergies as well. So, it is possible to have bloodshot eyes and still be alright. But, yeah...best to get a doc's confirmation of that, for sure.


----------



## outlier

no a regular doctor can not dx eye inflammation. You must go to an eye doctor, for iritis, it can only be dx with a slit lamp.

It is also really painful.


----------



## xJillx

Thanks for the advice guys.  I guess I better see if I can set up an appointment with an eye doctor.

Outlier - What's a slit lamp and how is it painful?


----------



## dreamintwilight

A slit lamp is no biggie. I think he meant having iritis is painful. The slit lamp is basically a machine where the eye doctor can look into your eye using a thin light. It's like a big microscope. I've had this done every time I go to the eye doctor. It's not painful, just bright! 

Here's a link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slit_lamp


----------



## Keona

oy vey.... it is never ending .  I rub my eyes a lot and they feel dry often.  I sometimes feel like there is something in them.  As a child I had severe eczema on my eyelids to the point where it use to crack and bleed - very painful!! had to use steroids (topical).  The good news is the creme made my eyelids a brownish colour and i am often asked if i am wearing make-up.. I was told as a child that I could never wear make-up b/c of the eczema - I no longer have it on my eyelids.  
The eczema changed locations but it is never as painful as being on the eyelids.


----------



## outlier

it's the same basic device that is used to measure eye pressure. some time they will also use a prism like thing when looking at your eye. no pain, except if the inflammation has made you photo phobic, and even then it doesn't seem to bother it to much


----------



## webbica

Hi Jill, sure you have already decided but please go and get your eyes checked. I posted recently separately about eye conditions with crohns and urging people to get them checked. I had Uveitis that went unchecked that eventually lead to a detached retina (mainly because i didnt know I had the inflammation as my Uveitis acts really oddly and gives no symptoms!!!). but if you have some inflammation some friendly steriod eye drops can sort you out  I know its a pain but you dont get a 2nd chance with your eyes
hope it all works out OK for you Carol x


----------



## JetWhite

Hi Jill,

I too get eye problems similar to the other posts and predominately the left eye. I have only just made the connection, reading the above posts, that that may be because of the side of my colitis 

When at it's worst it is inflamed, incredibly sore, swollen with redness, weeping, sensitive to light and impossible to open.
Never completely bloodshot though

It's always good to get such things looked at as you only get one pair of eyes and they are, in my humble opinion, valuable
Good luck and I hope it improves


----------



## xJillx

Well, I have an appointment first thing in the AM with my regular doctor about my eyes.  Unfortunately, I have to always start there first and need a referral to see a specialist.  

And sometimes, my doctor can be difficult with allowing referrals.  He thinks I make stuff up in my head.  Actually, he gave me an attitude when I initially asked for a referral to a GI.  But thank god I pushed!  I got a Crohn's diagnosis almost immediately.  If it was up to him, I never would have went!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Keona said:


> oy vey.... it is never ending .  I rub my eyes a lot and they feel dry often.  I sometimes feel like there is something in them.  As a child I had severe eczema on my eyelids to the point where it use to crack and bleed - very painful!! had to use steroids (topical).  The good news is the creme made my eyelids a brownish colour and i am often asked if i am wearing make-up.. I was told as a child that I could never wear make-up b/c of the eczema - I no longer have it on my eyelids.
> The eczema changed locations but it is never as painful as being on the eyelids.



Wow! I have never met, nor heard, of another person having this before! My youngest son (13) has had this problem since he was around 2 years old.  I have always been scared of using the creams in fear that they will seep into his eyes.  He is also suspected of having Crohn's.  I have read before that eczema and CD can go hand in hand??
I am happy to hear that you have out grown this tho; I was beginning to wonder if he ever will!


----------



## Keona

Hi Crohns mom

OHHHHH  I feel for your son!!!  it was mighty painful and also embarrassing... I use to get it equally as bad in the insides of my elbows...where it would bleed.  The eyelids were without a doubt the most painful.  It never effected my eyesight so I dont think you have to worry about that.  It did have big letters on the tube saying "use sparingly"... I liked the creme a lot as it gave me relief but used it only as a last resort... it was at its worst in the summer when I would sweat... it would make it sting like you wouldn't believe.
I heard it is connected to Crohn's however I don't think I started having symptoms until my early 20's

I still have eczema quite a bit behind the back of my knees and on my hands (palms) but haven't had it on my eyelids since.  Thank God!!!!  I hope your son also grows out of it.

Jill, did you get your referral??


----------



## sherry3535

Jill, I hope you were able to geta refferal to the eye doctor! 
I too have been ha ing ongoing issues with my eyes!  They are constantly blood shot and burn and I feel like I have to rub them often! It started off a few weeks ago(or longer) with just my left eye, now they are both blood shot! So here is my question, should I make an appointment with an opthamologist or can I see an optometrist? Thanks
sherry


----------



## xJillx

Well, I went to my family doctor this morning.  He said it is probably just allergies, but didn't hesitate to give me the referral to the optomologist.  And, believe it or not, I found an optomologist right around the corner from work and have a 5:15 pm (yippee - I don't have to miss any work) appointment tomorrow!


----------



## xJillx

Update:  

I went to the optomologist last night and all is well.  I just have a little dry eye, hence the redness.  But I went through several tests (boy, those drops that dilate your pupils is crazy!) and there was no inflammation.  But, I am very happy I went because now I have peace of mind.  

Thanks to everyone for your support and encouragement!


----------



## dreamintwilight

Yay, Jill! I have dry eye too, which is probably why my eyes are always so veiny/bloodshot. 

Did your doc give you special drops to use?


----------



## xJillx

dreamintwilight said:


> Did your doc give you special drops to use?


No, nothing special.  He gave me some samples, but they were really just over the counter.  I think Refresh was the product name.


----------



## dreamintwilight

Oh ok.  Yeah. My new doc gave me a sample of Blink eye drops. I think it's another OTC eye drop medication.


----------



## polar1920

I know this is an old post, but I hope someone can advise me please.
Last week my left eye went severely blood shot for the second time in 2 weeks. Not sore at all, bit watery and not much white of my eye showing through the blood. A nurse where I get my B12 injection said I could have done it coughing or sneezing, but as its happened for the second time, I am wondering if it is a little more serious than that.
Could it be connected to the B12 injections. I am currently on injection 3 of my second course of ten injections.
Thanks


----------



## purdueCrohns

I would have the eye doctor check your eyelids for Occular Rosacea. This has been seen in some Crohn's patients with similar symptoms.  If an eye doctor is good, this check should take only a few seconds.

I am able to control it with eyelid scrubs (cleaning my eyelids with baby shampoo) and vitamin D supplements. I occasionally need to use doxycycline.


----------

